# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Viết phần mềm khoan lỗ và đục mộng cho máy CNC gỗ

## Echip

Xin chào mọi thành viên trong diễn đàn. Bên mình có con máy cnc router 3 trục dùng phần mềm Nctudio v5 để gia công khoan lỗ và đục mộng oval bên nghành gỗ. Mỗi lần muốn thay đổi kich thước các lỗ mộng (như chiều dài mộng hoặc bề rộng của mộng) thì phải dùng máy tính để vẽ và làm file khác, mà công nhân ở đây hầu như không ai biết sử dụng máy tính nên công việc hay bị chậm trễ. Thấy trên mạng có cái máy của TQ làm công việc này rất nhanh mà không cần biết đến máy tính (xem clip bên dưới). Vậy trên dđ có ai viết được phần mềm tương tự như clip thì vui lòng báo mình biết để lo chi phí. Lh: 0937752618

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Bác liên hệ với bác anhcos
http://forum.cncprovn.com/members/50-anhcos

Bác ấy chuyên trị những soft ứng dụng cnc kiểu này ạ!

----------

anhcos, Echip

----------


## anhcos

Đã liên hệ với bác chủ, vài hôm nữa gởi bác bản demo nhé.

----------

Echip

----------


## Echip

Cảm ơn a CKD nhiều, mình đã liên hệ được với a Anhcos.

----------


## suu_tam

Đầu tiên em hơi lăn tăn vụ bác chủ bảo KHÔNG CẦN MÁY TÍNH. Vậy theo bác chủ thì không dùng máy tính thì bác chủ sẽ dùng cái gì.
Bản thân máy bác chủ nó đang dùng V5 thì đã là dùng máy tính để điều khiển rồi. Như cái trên video nó giống dạng hệ thống nhúng Embedded thì hiểu đơn giản nó cũng như cái máy tính đi. Theo em nghĩ nghĩa là bác chủ đang muốn một phần mềm chạy trên máy tính mà đơn giản hơn để cho công nhân dễ dùng hơn.
V5 là bộ điều khiển mill để điêu khắc loại phổ thông loại rẻ, nó không có lệnh khoan hay tiện, nó chỉ có những lệnh cơ bản để phay, khắc.
Công việc bác sử dụng nó nếu không để điêu khắc thì bác có thể vào lệnh Advanced MDI của nó cũng đã cung cấp sẵn mấy cái cơ bản để bác có thể dùng.
Bác chọn Advanced MDI... trong menu Operation.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Đầu tiên em hơi lăn tăn vụ bác chủ bảo KHÔNG CẦN MÁY TÍNH. Vậy theo bác chủ thì không dùng máy tính thì bác chủ sẽ dùng cái gì.
> Bản thân máy bác chủ nó đang dùng V5 thì đã là dùng máy tính để điều khiển rồi. Như cái trên video nó giống dạng hệ thống nhúng Embedded thì hiểu đơn giản nó cũng như cái máy tính đi. Theo em nghĩ nghĩa là bác chủ đang muốn một phần mềm chạy trên máy tính mà đơn giản hơn để cho công nhân dễ dùng hơn.
> V5 là bộ điều khiển mill để điêu khắc loại phổ thông loại rẻ, nó không có lệnh khoan hay tiện, nó chỉ có những lệnh cơ bản để phay, khắc.
> Công việc bác sử dụng nó nếu không để điêu khắc thì bác có thể vào lệnh Advanced MDI của nó cũng đã cung cấp sẵn mấy cái cơ bản để bác có thể dùng.
> Bác chọn Advanced MDI... trong menu Operation.


cái trong video là máy tính cài win7 mà a.dùng màn hình cảm ứng thôi ah

----------

suu_tam

----------

